# L.A.Noire.XBOX360-ProCiSiON



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2011)

A whole load of DLC and XBLA hit since last post. L.A. Noire stuff in the main part of the post though <b>Kung.Fu.Panda.2.XBOX360-MARVEL</b> and <b>Dirt.3.XBOX360-MARVEL</b> hit as well but they get their own posts up after this.

<b>Fallout.New.Vegas.Honest.Hearts.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>
<a href="http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Honest_Hearts" target="_blank">http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Honest_Hearts</a>

<b>Strania.The.Stella.Machina.Add.on.Gamemode.Side.VOWER.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>
<a href="http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/Strania-The-Stella-Machina-Add-on-Gamemode-Side-VOWER/11077950-1d6a-449b-8c45-1783281f172e" target="_blank">http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/...45-1783281f172e</a>
A kind of "what if you were the "enemy"" for the XBLA shooter released at the end of March

<b>Dragon.Age.2.The.Exiled.Prince.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>
<b>Dragon.Age.2.The.Black.Emporium.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>
<a href="http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Age_II#Adds-on" target="_blank">http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Age_II#Adds-on</a>
Day 0 DLC gets a scene release.

<b>Super.StreetFighter.IV.Ultra.Complete.Alternate.Costume.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4471" target="_blank">http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4471</a>

<b>Pinball.FX2.Fantastic.Four.Table.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgyjS6V9UqI" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgyjS6V9UqI</a> themed pinball tables based on the comic characters of the same name.

<b>Shift_2_Unleashed-Unlock_All_Cars_and_Events_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</b>
<b>Shift.2.Unleashed.Speedhunters.Edition.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>
A "paid cheat" style DLC and <a href="http://www.virtualr.net/need-for-speed-shift-2-speedhunters-dlc-pack-available/" target="_blank">http://www.virtualr.net/need-for-speed-shi...pack-available/</a> covers the addon.

<b>Mass.Effect.2.Genesis.XBOX360.DLC-MoNGoLS</b>
<a href="http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Mass_Effect:_Genesis" target="_blank">http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Mass_Effect:_Genesis</a>
A kind of interactive backstory/save generator- ME2 quite notably having the ability to read old saves and do something good with it.

A couple of DJ Hero and Rock Band entries as well.

On the XBLA front
<b>SEGA.Rally.Online.Arcade.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>
Eurogamer review
<a href="http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-05-19-sega-rally-online-arcade-review" target="_blank">http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-05-...e-arcade-review</a>

<b>L.A.Noire.XBOX360-ProCiSiON</b>
Should be region free, no wave or AP2.5 issues to speak of.
3 discs for the full game although you should be able to see what goes on just the first disc, no word of any issues with JTAG multidisc stuff although I have not been looking.
Various releases have hid of the discs before now but this looks to be the main one that will stick.

The DLC as promised
<b>L.A._Noire-GameStop_Pre-order_Bonus-The_Naked_City_Vice_Case_and_Badge_Pursuit_Challenge-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
L.A._Noire-Walmart_Pre-order_Bonus-A_Slip_of_the_Tongue_Traffic_Case-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
L.A._Noire-Amazon_Pre-order_Bonus-The_Broderick_Detective_Suit-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
L.A._Noire-HMV_Pre-order_Bonus-The_Chicago_Piano_Gun-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
L.A._Noire-Best_Buy_Pre-order_Bonus-The_Sharpshooter_Detective_Suit-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</b>

The first two seem to be fairly big (300 to 400 odd megs) where the last three are small.

<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t292853-the-guardian-gives-l-a-noire-perfect-score" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/t292853-the-guardian-gi...e-perfect-score</a> and <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=292754&hl=" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=292754&hl=</a> for the main GBAtemp threads on the subject. Also <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t293248-sterling-s-l-a-noire-shakedown" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/t293248-sterling-s-l-a-noire-shakedown</a> 

Amazon UK description
L.A. Noire is a gritty, single player detective game set on the infamous streets and in the smoke-filled back rooms of post-war Los Angeles. Designed and developed with a nod to the classic film noire movie genre, L.A. Noire blends crystal clear graphics that bring the iconic look and feel of the era to life, with a combination of innovative technology and unique gameplay that allow you to solve crimes through interrogations and investigation. Additional features include: five LAPD based crime desks to work, the ability to analyse the case as well as suspects for clues, an accurate block-by-block recreation of eight sq miles of 1947 Los Angeles, multiple difficulty settings and more.

Amid the postwar boom of Hollywood's Golden Age, newly minted detective Cole Phelps is thrown headfirst into a city drowning in violence and corruption. Utilising groundbreaking new technology that captures an actor's facial performance in astonishing detail, L.A. Noire is a violent crime thriller that blends breathtaking action with true detective work to deliver an unprecedented interactive experience. Interrogate witnesses, search for clues and chase down suspects as you struggle to find the truth in a city where everyone has something to hide.
A beat cop stopping you from entering a crime scene being investigated in L.A. Noire
Cross the police line to solve the worst crimes of Los Angeles' infamous postwar era.
View larger.

Against an overarching plot of violence and betrayal, L.A. Noire challenges players to solve a series of self-contained cases as they work their way through the ranks of the LAPD. Each case features a distinct storyline with a beginning, middle and end, and each successfully solved case brings new challenges and leads Cole closer to the true story at the dark heart of the Los Angeles criminal underworld.
Key Game Features

Solve a variety of cases across the crime desks of: Patrol, Traffic, Homicide, Vice and Arson
Search crime scenes for clues, question witnesses and interrogate suspects as you search for the truth in each case
Use your wits to analyse suspect's behavior and separate the truth from the lies
Experience a stunningly accurate block-by-block recreation of 8 sq miles of 1947 Los Angeles
Rise up through the ranks of the LAPD from a beat cop to other positions as LAPD detective Cole Phelps
Solve brutal crimes, plots and conspiracies inspired by famous crimes from 1947 Los Angeles, one of the most corrupt and violent times in the City of Angels' history
Multiple difficulty settings give players of all abilities the chance to step into the shoes of a detective in postwar L.A.

Developed by Team Bondi, L.A. Noire is an interactive detective story set in the classic noir period of the late 1940s. L.A. Noire blends action, detection and complex storytelling and draws players into an open-ended challenge to solve a series of gruesome murders. Set in a perfectly recreated Los Angeles before freeways, with a post-war backdrop of corruption, drugs and jazz, L.A. Noire will truly blend cinema and gaming.

Using groundbreaking new animation technology that captures every nuance of an actor's facial performance in astonishing detail, L.A. Noire is a violent crime thriller that blends breathtaking action with true detective work to deliver an unprecedented interactive experience. Search for clues, chase down suspects and interrogate witnesses as you struggle to find the truth in a city where everyone has something to hide.

Storyline:
Amid the post-war boom of Hollywood's Golden Age, Cole Phelps, an LAPD detective is thrown headfirst into a city drowning in its own success. Corruption is rampant, the drug trade is exploding, and murder rates are at an all-time high.

In his fight to climb the ranks and do what's right, Phelps must unravel the truth behind a string of arson attacks, racketeering conspiracies and brutal murders, battling the L.A. underworld and even members of his own department to uncover a secret that could shake the city to its rotten core. 

<b>Video</b> (IGN gameplay description).
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeYym1U226M[/youtube]

<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/lanoire360proc.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>NFO</b>
<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓███▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▒████████▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▄░██▄▀▀██████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄██▀ÂÂ ▄▄▄█ÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄██▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄██▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄██▀ÂÂ ▄▄▄██
███░ÂÂ▀██▓███ÂÂ▄█▀▀▀███▌▄█▀▀▀██▄▌▄█▀▀▀███▌▄█▀ ▄█▀▀▀███▌▄█▀ ▄█▀▀▀██▄▌▄█▀▀▀██▄▌ 
░███░ÂÂÂÂ▀█████ ▐██ ▐██▌ ▐██ ▐██▓ ▐██ ▐███ ▐██ ▀██▄▄▄▄▄ ▐██ ▐██ ▐██▓ ▐██ ▐██▓ÂÂ
░███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓████▌▐▓█ ███ÂÂ▐▓█ ███░ ▐▓█ ███▌ ▐▓█ ▄▄▄ ▐██▓ ▐▓█ ▐▓█ ███░ ▐▓█ ███▒ÂÂ
██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒████▌▐██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐██▄███▌ ▐██▄▄▄ ▄ ▐██ ▐██▄███▓ ▐██ ▐██▄███▌ ▐██ ███░ÂÂ
███▄ÂÂÂÂ ░████▌ÂÂ▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▐███ÂÂ
▓████▄ÂÂ▄████▓ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ÂÂ▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀▀ÂÂ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂ▀███▄
▒█▀█████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄██
░██▌▀██████▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂP R O C i S i O NÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄███▀
▄███▄ÂÂ▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐███▓ 
▓███▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ L.A.Noire.XBOX360-ProCiSiONÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░███
░████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▄████ ▄
▄ ████▄▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ We bring you the legit scene versionÂÂÂÂÂÂ■ ▀███▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▀███▀ÂÂ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂcheck proof and serials...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ ▀ÂÂ▄▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Filenames: xxx-lan1.* 72 x 100ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxxx-lan2.* 72 x 100ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxxx-lan3.* 72 x 100<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## Schlupi (May 20, 2011)

This game looks so awesome. I have only heard good things about it, can't wait to play it.


----------

